# feeling hypo but blood sugars are not low



## Natalie123 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, 

I feel hypo - hot, dizzy, and shaky but my blood sugars are not low. They were 8.0 when I first checked, I had to eat something (cereal bar) because I couldn't cope with feeling so bad, I am now 9.4 about 20 mins after the snack and so will probably go up a bit more. 

I'm not too sure what is going on, I have been generally higher than normal (between 8 and 14) all day today and haven't eaten as much as normal. I have been at a conference today and the lecture theater was really hot - normally I go low when I am hot so I am very confused


----------



## shiv (Apr 4, 2011)

Hiya, I get this as well sometimes. I put it down to the mystery of having type 1! I don't eat though if it's a fake hypo, as I don't like to have higher than normal levels for no reason. It could just be the heat and excitement and stress of being at the conference


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Shiv! I'm glad to hear it not just me. Its not the most exciting conference though, its only downstairs from my office! But it probably is just stress of being around new people all day, I should have thought of that, stress can do some strange things


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you drunk plenty ?

With being in a hot room, you may be dehydrated, which can send your BGs a bit higher. Could also explain dizziness and feeling a bit spaced.

Hope you come down ok and feel better.

Rob


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 4, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Have you drunk plenty ?
> 
> With being in a hot room, you may be dehydrated, which can send your BGs a bit higher. Could also explain dizziness and feeling a bit spaced.
> 
> ...



As Rob says. Also any chance you are coming down with a bug? There's plenty of them about now 
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 4, 2011)

False hypo's are noticeable when blood glucose has been running higher than normal over a period of time and then begin to drop, they can be unpleasant but treating them won't make the problem go away, if your control is generally good then it could be stress or dehydration as others have said.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate fake hypos. Almost as much as treating a fake hypo when out and about and testing to find I've made myself high (and would have been fine otherwise). My fakes are usually pretty subtle symptoms, the ones which could just be feeling a bit ill at ease and hungry, or might mean you are 3.4.


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 4, 2011)

I woke up before 3am the night before last feeling hungry and a bit 'woo', tested and was 5.2, so settled back down but was awake for a while persuading myself that I wasn't hypo and I could safely sleep. Woke up at 6.8.

The symptoms can be so subtle, but your brain tunes into them and signals them as something to be wary about. Sadly, when caused by other things (such as not enough food ) or just imagined, the brain still responds. Which is better than losing the awareness I suppose. 

Rob


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 4, 2011)

Felt quite hungry 1.5 hours after eve meal myself today, tested at 5.2 and ate 10g of CHO to be on the safe side. Continued to feel hungry most of the evening and just tested as 3.3 - so my symptoms have persisted through non-hypo into a real one without substantially changing. Makes it very hard to spot!


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all, thanks for your advice. It turns out that even though I had quite a big snack my sugar levels dropped quite quickly down to 5.2 by dinner time so perhaps the symptoms were my sugar levels dropping too quickly probably due to eating conference food at lunchtime (sandwiches and fruit rather than the pittas, houmous and salad I have been eating a lot of recently).


----------

